# Caso Fassone: si è rinnovato il contratto. E Elliott...



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.

A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.

**L'autore dell'articolo conferma assolutamente la notizia.

Si resta on topic.*


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Ste pagliacciate solo da noi. Sempre da noi. Pazzesco.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Ma ha dignità sto pagliaccio?


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.


Si è rinnovato il contratto da solo 
Magari si è pure fatto l'aumento


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



No vabbè e questa ??

Robe da matti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Fassone è l'Alfano del calcio, fuoriclasse della poltrona incollata alle chiappe. Fallisce dappertutto e ogni volta lotta con le unghie per non essere licenziato.
Un po' ad Alfano gli assomiglia anche...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fassone è l'Alfano del calcio, fuoriclasse della poltrona incollata alle chiappe. Fallisce dappertutto e ogni volta lotta con le unghie per non essere licenziato.
> Un po' ad Alfano gli assomiglia anche...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2018)

E tutto tace, ormai i media di noi fanno quello che vogliono e fanno bene, glielo permettono


----------



## Jazzy R&B (13 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si è rinnovato il contratto da solo
> Magari si è pure fatto l'aumento



Ma sì guarda...prendiamola a ridere, è la cosa migliore.Strano che non si sia anche auto-eletto Presidente a 'sto punto....
P.S. Che uomo di mèrda, mamma mia....


----------



## diavolo (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Mi sembra strano comunque dopo "la buonuscita di Galliani" si riparte col tormentone "la buonuscita di Fassone"


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Lol l'avevo scritto io qualche ora fa...


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2018)

Ma siete proprio sicuri che un AD di una SPA abbia un “contratto” di lavoro?
E quando lo avrebbe “rinnovato”? Il CDA di ieri mancava di quorum...

Mi sembra una storiella come la “buonuscita” a Galliani


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Chiedo ai più esperti, ma se non erro non è che sia così semplice pararsi il sedere in un ruolo dirigenziale, in più, se avesse agito veramente così, potrebbero esserci i presupposti per eliminarlo legalmente. Sbaglio?


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



.


----------



## centopercento (13 Luglio 2018)

ma perchè prima aveva 1 solo anno di contratto che stava per scadere? o cosa cambia se lo ha rinnovato


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Chiedo ai più esperti, ma se non erro non è che sia così semplice pararsi il sedere in un ruolo dirigenziale, in più, se avesse agito veramente così, potrebbero esserci i presupposti per eliminarlo legalmente. Sbaglio?



Altro che eliminarlo legalmente...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] Ragazzi, potete confermare che e' un qualcosa di impossibile da fare?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Altro che eliminarlo legalmente...



io sono disgustato. sia che sia una cosa vera o falsa ... già SOLO per il fatto che sia stata concepita da qualcuno una roba simile. la dice lunga sulla nostra reputazione attuale.


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2018)

"si sarebbe"... ragazzi questa non è una cosa possibile. Non ci si può rinnovare il contratto da soli, sarebbe motivo giustificato di licenziamento in tronco senza se e senza ma con aggravante di frode. Questa notizia è certamente falsa e sembra atta a mettere tutta la tifoseria contro Fassone.
Lungi da me difenderlo eh, come testimoniano i miei post nella discussione a lui dedicata, ma quello che viene detto in questo articolo è proprio impossibile e se siamo dotati d'intelletto dobbiamo dirlo.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2018)

Oggi mi rinnovo il contratto anche io, anzi da determinato passo a indeterminato


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (13 Luglio 2018)

non so cosa volesse dire l'articolo ma scritto cosi non ha alcun senso.


----------



## gabuz (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Ma non può rinnovare la carica senza l'approvazione del CdA


----------



## wildfrank (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



È c'è chi qui lo chiama FESSONE....LOL.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Luglio 2018)

Ahahahah ce lo vedo tutto sorridente che dice "e adesso passiamo alle cose formali", firmando e dandosi la mano da solo


----------



## luis4 (13 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.



Sicuro che una proprietá nin possa licenziare un CEO perché hanil contratto....

Steve Jobs licenziato da CEO di Apple dalla sera alla mattina...

Si paga penale e il dirigente va fuori.... in tutto il momdo


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Pazzesco...ecco perché l'hanno chiamato.

E giustamente Miraballe voleva mangiare pure lui insieme ai suoi sodali.


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *ancora il corriere dello sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'ad non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al ds.*



ahahahahahah


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2018)

Poche chiacchiere questo sta per essere licenziato, l'avrei fatto anch'io.


----------



## Solo (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*


Beh, se fosse così sarebbe un cialtrone incredibile.


----------



## Igor91 (13 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



questa è stupenda


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Come ha già scritto giustamente qualcuno, una cosa del genere è impossibile se prima non avallata da un verbale del consiglio di amministrazione. Qua forse davvero si esagera..

Va bene che qualcuno, me compreso, ad alcune cose non ha creduto e ha sbagliato. Ma questa...DAI!


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Ma può un AD fare questo senza il permesso delle proprietà? mi sembra strano...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma può un AD fare questo senza il permesso delle proprietà? mi sembra strano...



Senza passaggio in CDA no.
Mi pare una notizia improbabile


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2018)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Come ha già scritto giustamente qualcuno, una cosa del genere è impossibile se prima non avallata da un verbale del consiglio di amministrazione. Qua forse davvero si esagera..
> 
> Va bene che qualcuno, me compreso, ad alcune cose non ha creduto e ha sbagliato. Ma questa...DAI!



Quale CDA? sembrano tutti posti vaganti da quel che vedo... se fosse vera 'sta cosa vuol dire che il caro Fessone ha usufruito di questo periodo di "smobilitamento" dovuto al cambio di proprietà per farsi i cavoli suoi e bloccare la propria posizione almeno per UN anno.
Per il DS credo serva la fiducia annuale, ma probabilmente Fassone sa che confermare Mirabelli vuol dire cadere con lui (già out praticamente).
I tempi sono strettissimi ma una cosa è certa, Fassone qui ha trovato l'oro, si parla solo di lui, nessuno lo mette in discussione, in primis i tifosi creduloni, lui si è fatto i cavoli suoi e ora vuole rimanere perché si sente in credito con chissà chi, forse Elliott, forse i suoi buoni propositi andati tutti in malora alla verifica dei fatti.
E' una situazione del cavolo, è vero che siamo passati ad Elliott ma i ruoli non sono per niente chiari, questo non fa bene al club che dovrà fare una campagna acquisti nel giro di 20 giorni oltre a programmare la stagione.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Senza passaggio in CDA no.
> Mi pare una notizia improbabile



ah ecco....


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ste pagliacciate solo da noi. Sempre da noi. Pazzesco.



portandoci uno come Fassone, protagonista della peggior Inter degli ultimi 30 anni, cosa potevamo aspettarci?

Gli incompetenti sono quelli più difficili da staccare dalla poltrona. Sono disposti a tutto per restarci attaccati, sapendo che non potranno mai ottenere di meglio.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Voce che circola da un po'. Per arrivare ora sui giornali significa che è confermata.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Non so se sia una cosa fattibile o meno... Certo che, se fosse vero, certe robe non le ha mai fatte manco Galliani... E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Boomer (13 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Voce che circola da un po'. Per arrivare ora sui giornali significa che è confermata.



Io fossi in lui non mi metterei contro Elliott ( Fassone non è un uomo Elliott come ho letto da qualche parte ).


----------



## Vergara (13 Luglio 2018)

Falsone vattene!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> *Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Fassone si sarebbe auto allungato il contratto per ben 5 anni. Gli attriti con Mirabelli sarebbero nati perchè l'AD non ha riservato lo stesso trattamento (rinnovo pluriennale) al DS.*



Non credo sia possibile onestamente..nel caso andrebbe allontanato seduta stante


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

*L'autore dell'articolo conferma assolutamente la notizia.

Si resta on topic.*


----------



## nybreath (13 Luglio 2018)

Non cè alcuna base giuridica di cui parlare, se fosse possibile il mondo sarebbe pieno di questi scenari. 
Anche il contratto con se stesso, per quanto istituto giuridicamente possibile, è un contratto fatto nell'interesse del mandante, se questo non esiste, il contratto non è valido.
Ma se poi qua parliamo di delega fatta da se stesso, parliamo proprio del nulla cosmico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2018)

E c'è gente che ancora difende l'operato di sto essere. Che schifo


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'autore dell'articolo conferma assolutamente la notizia.
> 
> Si resta on topic.*



Ci mancava solo la lotta intestina... ecco gli sciacalli del Milan, in cerca di un altro anno al timone con tutti gli occhi addosso e a discapito della pura e semplice competizione tra squadre.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io fossi in lui non mi metterei contro Elliott ( Fassone non è un uomo Elliott come ho letto da qualche parte ).



Io credo che questa cosa sia autorizzata in qualche maniera a noi sconosciuta. Anche se riteniamo con ipocrisia e comprensibile rabbia che Faxone sia uno stupido, egli sicuramente non lo è, o lo è solo fino a ad certo punto. Questa azione invece, se fatta in maniera autonoma, sarebbe il suicidio di un pazzo malato di mente. ci credo poco.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia...che essere immondo. E c'è qualcuno che ancora lo difende, pazzesco.


----------



## PM3 (13 Luglio 2018)

...


----------



## jacky (13 Luglio 2018)

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa dicono tutti quelli che l'anno scorso gli leccavano .....
E quando io dicevo che questi manager stanno lì solo per soldi e interesse avevano anche da brontolare.
C'è tanta ingenuità e superficialità in giro, molte persone sono dei polli e quindi si fanno fregare.
Da parte mia complimenti a Fassone che si è assicurato (da solo) un contrattone per 5 anni in cui farà poco o niente oppure pretenderà buonuscita a sette zeri.
Bravo! Con questa mossa ho più stima di lui rispetto a ieri... tanto non pago io


----------



## gabri65 (13 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa dicono tutti quelli che l'anno scorso gli leccavano .....
> E quando io dicevo che questi manager stanno lì solo per soldi e interesse avevano anche da brontolare.
> C'è tanta ingenuità e superficialità in giro, molte persone sono dei polli e quindi si fanno fregare.
> Da parte mia complimenti a Fassone che si è assicurato (da solo) un contrattone per 5 anni in cui farà poco o niente oppure pretenderà buonuscita a sette zeri.
> Bravo! Con questa mossa ho più stima di lui rispetto a ieri... tanto non pago io



Non sono sicuro della modalità che hai descritto, ma sicuramente condivido la conclusione ... mi da' intellettualmente fastidio che un monte di gente lo ritiene stupido solo perché vede solo il punto di vista da tifoso Milan. Signori, questi sono molto ma moooolto più scaltri di noi (nota bene, ho detto scaltri, non intelligenti). Ragioniamo troppo di pancia. Anzi, non ragioniamo per niente.


----------



## Black (13 Luglio 2018)

Alla fine questo è un altro Galliani


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra strano, visti i numeri nel nuovo cda di ieri. Di sicuro non ha potuto allungarsi un contratto da solo, quindi o è successo precedentemente e la notizia è uscita solo ora o non è possibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'autore dell'articolo conferma assolutamente la notizia.
> 
> Si resta on topic.*



come ho detto se vero andrebbe subito licenziato, in un momento di transizione ti fai un contratto di 5 anni per pigliare la buonuscita? Da galera..


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, in casa Milan c'è un caso Fassone. Il fondo Elliott vorrebbe sollevare l'AD dall'incarico ma lo stesso Fassone si sarebbe rinnovato da solo il proprio contratto con il club rossonero. Fassone, tra l'altro, sarebbe in *rotta con Mirabelli*.
> 
> A questo punto, non potendolo licenziare, Elliott potrebbe assegnarli un altro ruolo. Quello da DG.
> 
> ...



Fosse confermato, nonostante sia sempre stato contrario a queste cose, sarebbe da andare sotto casa sua con bandiere, cori e striscioni ad oltranza finché non si dimette rinunciando alla parte di buonuscita che si é autoconcesso


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Luglio 2018)

AHAHAHAHA

Facoltà e responsabilità dell'assemblea dei soci è quella di nominare e revocare gli amministratori, cosa che avverrà sabato prossimo durante l'assemblea straordinaria.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano, visti i numeri nel nuovo cda di ieri. Di sicuro non ha potuto allungarsi un contratto da solo, quindi o è successo precedentemente e la notizia è uscita solo ora o non è possibile.



Pare che ci fosse una clausola contrattuale che prevedeva un rinnovo automatico dopo un anno, a patto che lo stesso AD fosse d'accordo nel far scattare il rinnovo.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pare che ci fosse una clausola contrattuale che prevedeva un rinnovo automatico dopo un anno, a patto che lo stesso AD fosse d'accordo nel far scattare il rinnovo.



E' uno scherzo?
Business plan ridicoli.
Perso il VA, il SA, il MI, il Do, il Re, il Fa, il Sol.
Giro losco che si era capito quasi subito, presidente sparito come se niente fosse come da accordi.
Sesto posto.
Perso il posto in EL.
Ds fidato di Rende che ha fatto un macello in tutti i sensi, per giunta sgrammaticato e odioso.


Meritevole di rinnovo, ovvio.


----------



## James45 (13 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Non cè alcuna base giuridica di cui parlare, se fosse possibile il mondo sarebbe pieno di questi scenari.
> Anche il contratto con se stesso, per quanto istituto giuridicamente possibile, è un contratto fatto nell'interesse del mandante, se questo non esiste, il contratto non è valido.
> Ma se poi qua parliamo di delega fatta da se stesso, parliamo proprio del nulla cosmico.





jacky ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa dicono tutti quelli che l'anno scorso gli leccavano .....
> E quando io dicevo che questi manager stanno lì solo per soldi e interesse avevano anche da brontolare.
> C'è tanta ingenuità e superficialità in giro, molte persone sono dei polli e quindi si fanno fregare.
> Da parte mia complimenti a Fassone che si è assicurato (da solo) un contrattone per 5 anni in cui farà poco o niente oppure pretenderà buonuscita a sette zeri.
> Bravo! Con questa mossa ho più stima di lui rispetto a ieri... tanto non pago io



Riporto due interventi a mio giudizio interessanti, perchè specchio di diversi aspetti del "tifo": nel primo vedete un'asserzione pacata e veritiera con una base giuridica, nel secondo affermazioni fondate sulla propria antipatia, legittima, per un personaggio.

Sono le due anime del forum, quella analitica e quella "sanguigna", che convivono anche se spesso non interagiscono.
Bello.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pare che ci fosse una clausola contrattuale che prevedeva un rinnovo automatico dopo un anno, a patto che lo stesso AD fosse d'accordo nel far scattare il rinnovo.


 l'assemblea, nel diretto interesse dei propri azionisti, può nominare e revocare gli amministratori. In questo caso avendo Elliot la maggioranza assoluta, di cosa parliamo a fare?


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Facoltà e responsabilità dell'assemblea dei soci è quella di nominare e revocare gli amministratori, cosa che avverrà sabato prossimo durante l'assemblea straordinaria.


Art. 2383, comma 3, c.c.: "Gli amministratori sono rieleggibili, salvo diversa disposizione dello statuto, e sono revocabili dall'assemblea in qualunque tempo, anche se nominati nell'atto costitutivo, salvo il diritto dell'amministratore al risarcimento dei danni, se la revoca avviene senza giusta causa". L'atto di revoca dell'amministratore, come suol dirsi, può essere illecito, se compiuto senza giusta causa, ma è sempre valido, se deliberato dalla assemblea dei soci in conformità alle norme statutarie che regolano la formazione delle delibere medesime.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Luglio 2018)

.
[MENTION=248]DrHouse[/MENTION] se continui verrai bannato


----------



## PM3 (13 Luglio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> l'assemblea, nel diretto interesse dei propri azionisti, può nominare e revocare gli amministratori. In questo caso avendo Elliot la maggioranza assoluta, di cosa parliamo a fare?



7 pagine di nulla


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Art. 2383, comma 3, c.c.: "Gli amministratori sono rieleggibili, salvo diversa disposizione dello statuto, e sono revocabili dall'assemblea in qualunque tempo, anche se nominati nell'atto costitutivo, salvo il diritto dell'amministratore al risarcimento dei danni, se la revoca avviene senza giusta causa". L'atto di revoca dell'amministratore, come suol dirsi, può essere illecito, se compiuto senza giusta causa, ma è sempre valido, se deliberato dalla assemblea dei soci in conformità alle norme statutarie che regolano la formazione delle delibere medesime.



*Ripetiamo: l'autore dell'articolo conferma la news ma dice di non poter aggiungere altro. Soprattutto in merito alle presunte news sul CDA. Pare sia una cosa che va oltre.

Vediamo.*


----------

